
A new book about Oscar Wilde's last years - wormold
https://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/arts-and-books/wilde-about-paris-the-sex-drink-and-liberation-of-oscar-wildes-lost-years
======
okket
Previously submitted 12 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17561750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17561750)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

